# burkley gulp



## mybigfish (Jun 20, 2013)

Just a question what is the best berkley gulp 
soft plastic to buy for snapper and flathead
And what weight jig head i want to buy a few packs
but not shore what type.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

deleted


----------



## mybigfish (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the help i will go and buy sum and give it a go.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

For Flathead 3"Gulp Shrimp Natural


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Berkeley gulps are good for snapper most colours work with nuke chook and peppered pilchard, new penny lime tiger smelt all good colours. I find tho they are easily damaged and become unusable and if your like me who only fishes infrequently once opened a pack will dry out and turn to hard little lumps that are no good. The other brands are just as good in catching fish and have a longer shelf life. I haven't used the z mans myself yet but have read on here some crew catch fish with them and they are virtually indestructible. Weight depends on current but you want to be in the bottom half of the water common good hook size is 1/0 to 5/0 depending on size of plastic and fish. Hope this helps.


----------



## mybigfish (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info ubolt i went out and got around 30 packs of diffrent berkley 
gulp soft plastics i think that should last me for a while.


----------



## mybigfish (Jun 20, 2013)

I thank yous all for the info


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow 30 packs that is a lot. Maybe you could consider the Berkeley gulp management tackle tubs supposed to be air tight and you can store all the gulps in there. Just keep them in the juice and they won't dry out.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Ubolt said:


> Wow 30 packs that is a lot. Maybe you could consider the Berkeley gulp management tackle tubs supposed to be air tight and you can store all the gulps in there. Just keep them in the juice and they won't dry out.


Started to get pissed off at me gulps drying out' so now even if they do dry out just let em soak in water overnight and wah lah! reconstituted.
mmmm reconstituted Gulps ahrrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

I've had some in their zip lock bag not dry out but rot, smelling much like off pilchards.. Anyone else find this? Are they better than regular plastics so worth the hassle?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Foxxy said:


> I've had some in their zip lock bag not dry out but rot, smelling much like off pilchards.. Anyone else find this? Are they better than regular plastics so worth the hassle?


I use Squidgies a lot cos they are hassle free, store them any old how. Liked the Zmans, but they are anti social, those bastards will melt into anything....


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

The strike tiger softies are easy to live with.
They don't dry out like the berkleys, and they play nicely with others, unlike the Zman - which I also like.
I don't know about snapper, but in the Strike Tiger range most of the 4" grubs or twin tails will work on the flatties. My favourite colours are Whitebait pearl, blue steel, princess pink, and black, depending on water depth.
As for jig-heads - that depends on current, drift, depth...
Use as little weight as you can to keep the lure on the bottom is my advice. Hook size - whatever size the jig had. Anything from #2 to #6/0 for flatties. They are basically just a mouth with 2 fillets and some fins attached. Around #2/0 is probably ideal.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Ubolt said:


> Wow 30 packs that is a lot. Maybe you could consider the Berkeley gulp management tackle tubs supposed to be air tight and you can store all the gulps in there. Just keep them in the juice and they won't dry out.


the berkley tubs are crap! The lids are poorly secured and I would not consider them airtight.... let alone gulp stinky juice tight! They are way over $$$ for the coin, and don't do a decent job! Better off buying some tupperware or the like!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Being the tight arse I'm known to be, I refuse to pay $1 a pop for either jig heads or plastics, overpriced in my opinion considering you can lose a tail with a single strike without catching the fish.

I buy my jig heads from eBay for 30c a pop and they're made using quality chemical shrapened hooks that don't bend like paper clips. As for the tails, they're just plastic so I buy the unknown/no-name brands for $3.50 a packet and they contain maybe 20 pieces. I prefer the ones that don't dry out because I can leave them attached, out my rod away and it's ready to just grab and go next time.

I'm also known as a little bit contrarian and not a,great catcher of fish.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> I buy my jig heads from eBay for 30c a pop and they're made using quality chemical shrapened hooks that don't bend like paper clips.


Ha ha I hope they're not sharpened like you spell it lol...

Liquabait lockers from Plano - thats what you want to keep your open packets of Gulp in - buy two of them and have light colours in one and dark in the other.

Thats what I have and its just working well.

Yesterday I went for a flick at the spit beach here on the GC. Rocked up with a gulp flick shad on a 1/16 head (light I know but it works), people fishing from the sand pumping jetty and other blokes from the beach in that same gutter catching nothing, I stood there flicked maybe a dozen times and hooked up and landed a flattie all in front of them - needless to say they were pretty annoyed at me lol... :lol:


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the Nuclear Chicken gulps but as mentioned at over $1 a pop its a tad expensive. I've bought packets of the Mojiko (Anaconda Brand) plastics and the brown/orange pumpkinseed one actually outfishes any of the gulp offerings around 2-1.

Good luck with your 30+ packets, that should last you a few months.


----------

